# Took 4th place at contest!!



## gooose53 (Apr 12, 2008)

Hey folks, I told you that I was entering my first contest this weekend. We took 4th out of 21 in a SCBA contest in Irmo, SC!! We used my new cooker (had never cooked on it before) and it was only a one category contest....whole hog. Had a great time and worked with some great folks. I forgot my camera but the I will what pics as soon as my teammate sends me the ones he took. Thanks to all for the encouragement....and if your wondering what the top bbq cook in SC did at the contest...he took 1st and he cooked all by himself.


----------



## pineywoods (Apr 12, 2008)

Congrats


----------



## desertlites (Apr 12, 2008)

cool great job-no pics, you know!


----------



## meowey (Apr 12, 2008)

WTG!!!

Take care, have fun, and do good!

Regards,

Meowey


----------



## pigcicles (Apr 12, 2008)

Wow! A new cooker you never cooked on and still pulled off 4th! Awesome job goose! Can't wait to see the pix.


----------



## walking dude (Apr 12, 2008)

what pigs said.......man........i haven't a CLUE why you would want to do that........but it all turned out great........contrats goose


----------



## fireguy (Apr 12, 2008)

Congrats... but wait there was more than 4 people in theat contest werent there??.... only kiddin.... you done good.
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





got any Pics?


----------



## smokebuzz (Apr 12, 2008)

Congrats Man, it's gonna be scary once you get some time with it.


----------



## gooose53 (Apr 12, 2008)

Thanks, guys!!  Oh, and we cooked with wood the whole time.  Put that 115lb hog on about 845pm and it was done about 7am.  Keep the temp about 200 the whole time.  It rained off an on pretty much the whole time starting about 130am.  Great location to have a contest though.


----------



## ron50 (Apr 12, 2008)

Well done Goose!! You made us here at SMF proud.


----------



## capt dan (Apr 12, 2008)

Nice job with the new cooker. I guess you are likin your investment about now!


----------



## coyote1263 (Apr 12, 2008)

Way to go Goose,I'd been nervous use'n a new cooker.lol


----------



## nosnam (Apr 13, 2008)

Congrats! Can't wait to see how it looked!


----------



## daddio (Apr 13, 2008)

Congrats on your contest,that's great on your first time out and with a new cooker to boot!! great  job


----------



## richtee (Apr 13, 2008)

Great job! That's not esay to do. But man  21 whole hogs to eat? Sheesh! Musta been a BIG party!


----------



## bustedluckbarbq (Apr 13, 2008)

Congrats!! New Smoker- break-in cook.... 4th place...thats a winner!!!


----------



## glued2it (Apr 13, 2008)

No ribbon pics or Q-View?


----------



## kratzx4 (Apr 13, 2008)

Congrats. Gutsy move, but you pulled off a winner. You will do even better in the future. I think SMF is about to bloom a Champion.


----------



## cowgirl (Apr 13, 2008)

Congratulations....That's great!
Can't wait to see your pig pictures.


----------



## gooose53 (Apr 13, 2008)

If I would have brought my camera I would have had pics on here the moment I got home!!! I have to now wait until my my partner in crime sends me copies of his. I can't believe I forgot the camera!!! But I was so excited, I forgot my jacket, my pecan wood, my gloves.....I just lucky I remembered to hook up the cooker!!! Pics will be coming as soon as I get them.

For Richtee - I ended up not using the fire brick after all.  I'm not finished with that thought though.


----------



## kookie (Apr 13, 2008)

Congrats on the win.............Can't wait to see what happens when you get the smoker tuned in and all...........Great job..............


----------



## allen (Apr 14, 2008)

CONGRATS  Goose53 on your 4th Place win,those cookoffs are alotta fun but tiresome also


----------



## fatback joe (Apr 14, 2008)

Congratulations!!  Great job.


----------



## gooose53 (May 15, 2008)

Here are the pics from the comp in South Carolina where we won 4th place. I'm in the red shirt in the middle is Russ (he built the cooker) and on the left is Ralph.


----------



## travcoman45 (May 16, 2008)

Way ta go fellers!  Yall doin fine!  Keep upt the good work!


----------



## congosmoker (May 16, 2008)

Impressive, way to go!  How big was the pig?


----------



## richtee (May 16, 2008)

Good job Gooose..I knew ya could do it  :{)


----------



## gooose53 (May 16, 2008)

It was a 115 lb.  Seems like most of the other cookers said they were on the fatty side like ours.  Trimmed it up a bit, seasoned and injected and away we went.  No gas, just wood all night.


----------



## daddio (May 16, 2008)

great job congrats!!! you did great coming right out of the gate,good looking q and cooker and team.hope you took notes,sit down in a few days with your team and re hash the whole event,and you'll probably come up for some good ideas to help on the next go around,keep you a cooking log book.just my 2 cents worth anyway. keep the good q going. congrats again.


----------



## funh2o (May 16, 2008)

Congrats Goose. Wow!!  New smoker and you hadn't smoked on it yet? Nice job 
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





Steve


----------

